# Where are the birds?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The waterfowl season is close to done around here.  We started the "hard water" season Saturday morning. The Ice fishing season will be underway by thursday.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We are normally starting to see big flocks of birds moving down from the north now as the "hard season" begins there. We should still be getting lots of birds, and will still have the whistlers coming through at the end of our season in December. It iss very weird....


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Got some pics off my camera from Sunday


----------

